# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  SZH RODA - Zagorje, ČK, VŽ... koliko ima forumasica? - 2

## Mukica

evo, nastavite ovdje, a kopiram vam i popis

ČF - članica foruma 
R - članica Udruge RODA 

Adrijana (Čakovec) R 
Amalthea (Čakovec) R 
babyiris (Međimurje) R 
babylove (Čakovec) R 
hildegard (Varaždin) R 
kraljica85 (Varaždin) R 
mamika (Varaždin) R 
martinaP (Varaždin) R 
Oka (Varaždin) R 
Poslid (Čakovec) R 
sikica (Čakovec) R 
Tamchi (Varaždin) R 
TinnaZ (Varaždin) R 

brigita2 (Varaždin) ČF 
bruni (Varaždin) ČF 
davinci (Čakovec) ČF 
desiree (Varaždin) ČF 
ela21 (Čakovec) ČF 
Hera (Varaždin) ČF 
Idugandz (Varaždin) ČF 
joan (Čakovec) ČF 
kukica (Varaždin) ČF 
linda_p (Varaždin) ČF 
Lorami (Varaždin) ČF 
Lotos (Zagorje) ČF 
mama27 (Varaždin) ČF 
mamaineven (V.Trgovišće) ČF 
mamamišić (Varaždin) ČF 
Nova trudnica (Čakovec) ČF 
principessa (Međimurje) ČF 
Riana (Čakovec) ČF 
s3ja (Varaždin) ČF 
samba (Zagorje) ČF 
škorpion (prelog) ČF 
vimmerby (Varaždin) ČF 
Wera (Varaždin) ČF

----------


## TinnaZ

podižem

----------


## inamar

i ja sam tu

ČF - članica foruma
R - članica Udruge RODA

Adrijana (Čakovec) R
Amalthea (Čakovec) R
babyiris (Međimurje) R
babylove (Čakovec) R
hildegard (Varaždin) R
kraljica85 (Varaždin) R
mamika (Varaždin) R
martinaP (Varaždin) R
Oka (Varaždin) R
Poslid (Čakovec) R
sikica (Čakovec) R
Tamchi (Varaždin) R
TinnaZ (Varaždin) R

brigita2 (Varaždin) ČF
bruni (Varaždin) ČF
davinci (Čakovec) ČF
desiree (Varaždin) ČF
ela21 (Čakovec) ČF
Hera (Varaždin) ČF
Idugandz (Varaždin) ČF
inamar(Varaždin) ČF
joan (Čakovec) ČF
kukica (Varaždin) ČF
linda_p (Varaždin) ČF
Lorami (Varaždin) ČF
Lotos (Zagorje) ČF
mama27 (Varaždin) ČF
mamaineven (V.Trgovišće) ČF
mamamišić (Varaždin) ČF
Nova trudnica (Čakovec) ČF
principessa (Međimurje) ČF
Riana (Čakovec) ČF
s3ja (Varaždin) ČF
samba (Zagorje) ČF
škorpion (prelog) ČF
vimmerby (Varaždin) ČF
Wera (Varaždin) ČF

----------


## TinnaZ

Dakle, 37

1	Adrijana (Čakovec) R
2	Amalthea (Čakovec) R
3	babyiris (Međimurje) R
4	babylove (Čakovec) R
5	hildegard (Varaždin) R
6	kraljica85 (Varaždin) R
7	mamika (Varaždin) R
8	martinaP (Varaždin) R
9	Oka (Varaždin) R
10	Poslid (Čakovec) R
11	sikica (Čakovec) R
12	Tamchi (Varaždin) R
13	TinnaZ (Varaždin) R
14	brigita2 (Varaždin) ČF
15	bruni (Varaždin) ČF
16	davinci (Čakovec) ČF
17	desiree (Varaždin) ČF
18	ela21 (Čakovec) ČF
19	Hera (Varaždin) ČF
20	Idugandz (Varaždin) ČF
21	inamar(Varaždin) ČF
22	joan (Čakovec) ČF
23	kukica (Varaždin) ČF
24	linda_p (Varaždin) ČF
25	Lorami (Varaždin) ČF
26	Lotos (Zagorje) ČF
27	mama27 (Varaždin) ČF
28	mamaineven (V.Trgovišće) ČF
29	mamamišić (Varaždin) ČF
30	Nova trudnica (Čakovec) ČF
31	principessa (Međimurje) ČF
32	Riana (Čakovec) ČF
33	s3ja (Varaždin) ČF
34	samba (Zagorje) ČF
35	škorpion (prelog) ČF
36	vimmerby (Varaždin) ČF
37	Wera (Varaždin) ČF

----------


## joan

ima nas dosta, samo, vidim da vas dosta vec ima bebe/klince, a tko je sve 'aktualna' trudnica?  :Smile: 
cure, gdje ste kupovale robicu za bebe, na lokalnom nivou? 
gdje je po vama najpovoljniji odnos cijene i kvalitete?
zagreb - jel ima potrebe voziti se il se manje vise sve uspije nabaviti u okolici? mislim, jel postoji vjerojatnost da ima povoljnije sta, veci izbor ili neki treci razlog? 
ajde malo pametnih savjeta oko shopinga opreme i robice!  :Wink:

----------


## Poslid

Od mtč-a dalje ne moraš ni tražiti - Pogotovo Leptirić.

A lijepe stvari ima i Jana, a nađu se i drugdje po gradu.

----------


## joan

> Od mtč-a dalje ne moraš ni tražiti - Pogotovo Leptirić.
> 
> A lijepe stvari ima i Jana, a nađu se i drugdje po gradu.


eee, danas je buduca baka kupila bebi svicarske pelene u leptiricu, iako ja jos nisam sigurna sta s tim sirokim povijanjem... no, nek se nađe ako zatreba. da, u leptiricu imaju super stvarcice i nekako mi se cini da su kvalitetnije od ovih u lampy-u.. naime, kaze teta u ducanu da su to odvojene firme (ma, i nije mi bas jasno) al dobro, tamo cemo znaci  :Wink: 
bile smo i u jani, tamo imaju cak i neko snizenje, ima krasnih stvarica al su malo preskupe da kupujem napamet (a necu da mi beba bude u zutom ili bijelom stalno) pa kad cu, ako cu  :Smile: , znati spol onda ima smisla ici tamo  :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

pa barem smo mi sretni s našim MTČ-om i Bambijem, meni nije trebalo ništa više preko njih. A u tvorničkim dućanima mi je najslađe   :Smile:

----------


## oka

Ja osobno uopće nisam zadovoljna sa MTČ-om, da ali šta se mene tiče, ali za bebe, ne. Razlog je da se bodići tak rastegnu i izgube na obliku nakon više pranja, grozno onda izgledaju. A što se tiće piđamica za bebe, katastrofa. Oko vrata imaju tooliki dekolte tako da su i ramena bebici vani. Ne bi čovjek rekao dok kupuje, ali isto nakon pranja grozno izgleda. Tko bi rekao za MTČ, jako sam se razočarala. A u TL su mi pak jako kruti bodići, oni se pak nedaju niti malo rastegnuti dok oblačiš bebicu.   :Grin:  Ah da sam to znala na početku, para i para bih uštedjela, na kraju sam uvidjela da mi puno bolje odgovaraju te tvari iz Getroa (bodići, štramplice, vreče za spavane...), ili C&A i h/m Austrija, istina da i tamo treba pripaziti. Evo to su moja negativna iskustva pa možda pomogne. Sretno mladoj trudnici   :Love:

----------


## vimmerby

trenutačno imaš u getrou bodiće po 9,99. meni su njihovi bodići ok, pa ak te zanima. ja neki dan kupila 15 kom za par mjeseci unaprijed.   :Embarassed:  

imaš i štramplice, tutice kak već tko to zove (uglavnom ono za gore s nogicama bez rukava) po 15-ak kn. pamuk! ostalo u getrou ne znam jer nisam gledala.

----------


## joan

> Ja osobno uopće nisam zadovoljna sa MTČ-om, da ali šta se mene tiče, ali za bebe, ne. Razlog je da se bodići tak rastegnu i izgube na obliku nakon više pranja, grozno onda izgledaju. A što se tiće piđamica za bebe, katastrofa. Oko vrata imaju tooliki dekolte tako da su i ramena bebici vani. Ne bi čovjek rekao dok kupuje, ali isto nakon pranja grozno izgleda. Tko bi rekao za MTČ, jako sam se razočarala. A u TL su mi pak jako kruti bodići, oni se pak nedaju niti malo rastegnuti dok oblačiš bebicu.   Ah da sam to znala na početku, para i para bih uštedjela, na kraju sam uvidjela da mi puno bolje odgovaraju te tvari iz Getroa (bodići, štramplice, vreče za spavane...), ili C&A i h/m Austrija, istina da i tamo treba pripaziti. Evo to su moja negativna iskustva pa možda pomogne. Sretno mladoj trudnici


e vidis, quotat cu tvoj cijeli tekst jer sad vidim da nisam bila u krivu  :Smile:  naime, ja sam kupila bodiće u getro-u (te na snizenju), i bas sam nekako zadovoljna onim sta pod rukom osjecas kad 'probas' materijal (nisam nista jos prala tako da ne mogu tvrdit da se ok ponasa i nakon pranja ili nosenja), ali ovo sta sam vidjela u mtč-u ništa nije od tako finog materijala/pamuka, a sto je najbitnije - cetvrtostruko je skuplje! ma, nisam skrta i dala bi te novce za body, al svejedno sam nekako neodlucna bila kad sam vidjela razliku, i posebno, primjetila tu rastezljivost..
eto..
hvala puno   :Love:

----------


## TinnaZ

mi imamo najviše MtČ-ovih, većinu smo kupili u tvorničkom dućanu po 10kn, neki su rastezljivi, neki nisu, a najbolji su mi oni od rebrastog pamuka kojeg ne moram peglati.
Pidžamice su većinom sve super, imali su nedavno od "hladnog" pamuka po 15kn za veću djecu; neke su rastezljive, većinom nisu ove koje sam ja kupovala (tvornički dućan).

----------


## Poslid

Leptirić i Lampy su stvarno dvije firme i Leptirić ima puno kvalitenije materijale i lijepše stvari.

----------


## joan

> Leptirić i Lampy su stvarno dvije firme i Leptirić ima puno kvalitenije materijale i lijepše stvari.


da, slazem se..

----------


## martinaP

> Leptirić i Lampy su stvarno dvije firme i Leptirić ima puno kvalitenije materijale i lijepše stvari.


Točno. Pidžamica od Lumpy-ja je izdržala možda 3-4 pranja, sva se otegla, koma. Bodi koji sam kupila kao br. 74 se nakon mjesec dana otegao barem na veličinu 80.

Inače kupujem robicu u Leptiriću i zadovoljna sam. Evo, sad broj 74 nosimo već 2 mjeseca, bodići su u jednako dobrom stanju kao i na početku. Jedino ne volim one koji se ne kopčaju oko vrata nego su na preklop, stalno mu rame ispada van.

----------


## joan

> Jedino ne volim one koji se ne kopčaju oko vrata nego su na preklop, stalno mu rame ispada van.


e bas to meni susjeda jucer rekla  :Grin:  (ima klinca 2 godine) nek obavezno uzmem, kad je dijete malo veće, te bodiće na kopčanje jer se ovi razvuku i preko ramena... 
viš, viš.. mogli bi ovi iz MTČ-a čitati malo naše kritike/pohvale, možda bi nekaj u vezi tog i napravili   :Grin: 

doobro, a što se tiče opreme (za krevetić, sobu, kupanje, kolica, nosiljke i blabla) - gdje ste to kupovale? ja sam bila u bambiniju i tak, nije ko da pucaju od širine izbora, al recimo da se nađe, samo me zanima kak se kreću cijene istih artikala po drugim dućanima ili onim mjestima/gradovima gdje ima više 'konkurencije'.. :?

----------


## TinnaZ

ITC ...proizvode dječji namještaj od drveta, isto tvornički dućan.

----------


## Poslid

Bambino je od prošlog tjedna zatvoren. Piše zbor renoviranja, ali sumnjam da će se više otvoriti.

----------


## Riana

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Leptirić i Lampy su stvarno dvije firme i Leptirić ima puno kvalitenije materijale i lijepše stvari.
> 
> 
> da, slazem se..


Nekad je sve to bio MTČ, jedan, ali se onda razdijelio na čini mi se 9 odovojenih firmi, ali je to famozno MTČ zadržano radi reputacije (ja sam radila 3 godine u MTČ Tvornici čarapa).

Ja sam super zadovoljna s njima, bodići su mi super, mada imam jedan tanjeg pamuka i taj je nekako rastegnut, ali i getroovi su isto rastegnuti. 
Također, MTČ radi i robu za C&A, s.Oliver, i puno njemačkih firmi. U krugu tvornice je dućan gdje se može naći ta roba (ostatak od izvoza, vidi se po etiketi).

Drago mi je da nas ima....

----------


## Riana

> doobro, a što se tiče opreme (za krevetić, sobu, kupanje, kolica, nosiljke i blabla) - gdje ste to kupovale? ja sam bila u bambiniju i tak, nije ko da pucaju od širine izbora, al recimo da se nađe, samo me zanima kak se kreću cijene istih artikala po drugim dućanima ili onim mjestima/gradovima gdje ima više 'konkurencije'.. :?


dječji odjel, međimurka.
tamo mi je definitivno najveći izbor...

----------


## Poslid

I najjeftiniji, ali jako je dobar i ITC u varaždinu (za kinderbete, dječje krevete i namještaj od punog drva)

----------


## TinnaZ

ITC, namještaj od punog drveta meni se isto čini da su najjeftiniji, a one krevetiće što su imali za izvoz za Englesku su bili   :Mljac:   :Mljac:

----------


## Riana

nisam ni znala za taj ITC, idem pogledat...

----------


## TinnaZ

imaju još jedno skladište otraga, gdje su im uzorci, ostaci itd., ne pokazuju ga ako ne pitaš

----------


## martinaP

Tek sad sam skužila da mi imamo ITC-ov kimbač, ovaj Camilla model, ali bijeli (ali ga baš i ne koristimo, služi kao spremište za igračke   :Laughing:  ).

----------


## Mukica

Kopiram jedno pitanje i jedna odgovor s topica Slavonskih forumasica jer mi se cini zanimljivo.

dakle:



> Recite ako i postanemo članovi udruge, ne bih htjela da budemo samo pasiva sa jednokratnom uplatom godišnje, kako sudjelovati uopće kada smo u zg jednom godišnje, a u osijeku i rjeđe. Recite što da radimo mi iz provincije.  ps. Spisak je super






> Cure, ovisno o broju i angazmanu clanica po podruznicama odrzavaju se aktivnosti.
> 
> Ovdje cu vam iskopirati iz godisnjeg izvjesca udruge RODA sto su sve podruznice radile od rujna 2005. pa do rujna 2006. godine, pa procjenite zelite li biti clanicama i nesto raditi ili ne.
> Kolicina dogadjanja u podruznicama ovisi o tome koliko se clanovi mogu i zele angazirat.
> 
> Znaci, ako zelite mozete u svojoj sredini napravit jako puno ili nesto malo ili nista.
> 
> 
> *4.11 Rad prodružnica u periodu od rujna 2005. do rujna 2006.*
> ...

----------


## Hera

*TinnaZ*, gdje je taj MTČ tvornički dućan o kojem ti govoriš točno? Ja sam mislila da je to onaj blizu centra, tj. blizu onog velikog parkinga (ima jedan na ulici, a ovaj je u haustoru. Onda, kad sam bila u njemu, sam skužila da to nije taj (po cijenama koje ti spominješ u odnosu na one tamo), iako sam našla ok stvari.

Trebala bih još jednom do Čk ako uspijem prije poroda, pa bih skoknula usput još baciti pogled tamo...

Inače, u ITC-u trenutno baš imaju akciju na one modele kreveta za američko tržište - 630kn, ali ako se dobro sjećam samo još bijela boja (nama taj ne paše, pa se nisam baš trudila sve zapamtit), to su oni veći kreveti, ako vam paše.

----------


## Riana

Taj diskontni MTČ tvornički dućan je u ulici Vladimira Nazora, s lijeve strane je ulaz, kad ideš u ČK (ne na zaobilaznici) na prvom rotoru skreneš desno, pa na raskršću lijevo nekih 20 metara je to skretanje u lijevo, odnodno dvorište MTČ-a. nije baš pregledno  :/ 
dva su dućana: jedna s robom u kutijam, super jeftini, a drugi s ok cijenama, naročito kad imaju veće sniženje...

----------


## joan

kad smo još kod mtč-a, redovna prodaja lampy-a (znaci, ne roba u klasi) je od proslog tjedna na 50% sniženja, ako se ne varam, cjelokupni asortiman.. isplatilo bi se pogledati..

----------


## TinnaZ

taj dućan ti je u tvorničkom krugu, znati ćeš da je taj jer je sva roba u kartonskim kutijama ..   :Smile:

----------


## Hera

Thanx cure!  :Kiss:

----------


## Poslid

U onom izvještaju fali
Listopad: obilježavnje tjedna dojenja na čakovečkom Franjevačkom trgu
Studeni: Sudjelovanje na eko sajmu u Čakovcu (predstavljane platnenih pelena i dojenje kao ekološka hrana)

----------


## jazzmama

Hej, bokić svima!  Da se predstavim, imam 27 g., u braku 9 mj. od kada sam udana Čakovčanka, inače Vk. Moja mala Katja ima 5 mj., a obje se jako radujemo druženju sa vama    :D

----------


## Poslid

Dobro nam došla u Čakovec :D

----------


## Poslid

1	Adrijana	(Čakovec)	R
2	Amalthea	(Čakovec)	R
3	babyiris	(Međimurje)	R
4	babylove	(Čakovec)	R
5	hildegard	(Varaždin)	R
6	kraljica85	(Varaždin)	R
7	mamika	(Varaždin)	R
8	martinaP	(Varaždin)	R
9	Oka	(Varaždin)	R
10	Poslid	(Čakovec)	R
11	sikica	(Čakovec)	R
12	Tamchi	(Varaždin)	R
13	TinnaZ	(Varaždin)	R
14	brigita2	(Varaždin)	ČF
15	bruni	(Varaždin)	ČF
16	davinci	(Čakovec)	ČF
17	desiree	(Varaždin)	ČF
18	ela21	(Čakovec)	ČF
19	Hera	(Varaždin)	ČF
20	Idugandz	(Varaždin)	ČF
21	inamar	(Varaždin)	ČF
22	jazzmama	(Čakovec)	ČF
23	joan	(Čakovec)	ČF
24	kukica	(Varaždin)	ČF
25	linda_p	(Varaždin)	ČF
26	Lorami	(Varaždin)	ČF
27	Lotos	(Zagorje)	ČF
28	mama27	(Varaždin)	ČF
29	mamaineven	(V.Trgovišće)	ČF
30	mamamišić	(Varaždin)	ČF
31	Nova trudnica	(Čakovec)	ČF
32	principessa	(Međimurje)	ČF
33	Riana	(Čakovec)	ČF
34	s3ja	(Varaždin)	ČF
35	samba	(Zagorje)	ČF
36	škorpion	(prelog)	ČF
37	vimmerby	(Varaždin)	ČF
38	Wera	(Varaždin)	ČF

----------


## TinnaZ

uuu koje impozantno jato   :Love:  , dobrodošla ..

----------


## jazzmama

Woooow, koliko nas ima; a ja sam bila sva žalosna što sam ostavila svoje i  najpriju kod kuće u Vk  :Crying or Very sad: 
 Da li organizirate druženja ili sl.? Za sada smo u podstanarstvu na Jugu. Dosadilo mi je šetanje u duetu, ali ne vidim baš puno mama sa bebačima u šetnji u "našem kraju"  :Nope:

----------


## TinnaZ

sastajali smo se kod nekoga kod kuće, bilo je jedno druženje u Varaždinu, to  nam je patronažna sestra pomogla oko prostora, onda je otpao prostor pa se poslije toga nismo imali gdje naći.
Ima topic Kavice u Varaždinu, kad ga nađem mogli bi ga malo podignuti.

----------


## jazzmama

Rado! Patronažna mi je rekla da se na Jugu nalaze 1x mjesečno, mislim 3. tjedan u mjesecu. Do sada sam čekala da Katji prođu grčevi  (uopće nisu bili vezani za doba dana), pa je i to prošlo, i sada je odgođen susret tek za idući mjesec  :Sad:  zbog viroza. Jedva čekam!  :Grin:

----------


## TinnaZ

na kojem Jugu

----------


## TinnaZ

evo ga

Kavice u Varaždinu

----------


## jazzmama

Jug Čakovca  :Smile:

----------


## jazzmama

Ovo sa kavicama je baš bila super ideja, šteta za prostor  :Sad:  
Probat ću kontaktirati našu patronažnu, čiji prostor oni koriste..čini mi se privatna kuća

----------


## TinnaZ

a tko su "oni"

----------


## jazzmama

Patronažna mi je rekla da se nalaze mame dojilje sa bebama,ali na žalost ne znam više dok ih ne vidim. Mislim da su to mame i bebe koje su pod njenom nadležnosti (pokriva područje Juga Čakovca), a ona je i pokretač te inicijative za druženje. Danas ću je baš nazvati

----------


## Adrijana

jazzmama misli na grupu za potporu dojenja   :Smile:  

Btw. dobrodošla  :D

----------


## TinnaZ

> Patronažna mi je rekla da se nalaze mame dojilje sa bebama,ali na žalost ne znam više dok ih ne vidim. Mislim da su to mame i bebe koje su pod njenom nadležnosti (pokriva područje Juga Čakovca), a ona je i pokretač te inicijative za druženje. Danas ću je baš nazvati


 super, ponudi da dođemo i mi, donesemo brošurice o dojenju, pitaj prvo Amaltheu, Poslid ili Hildegard da li imaju što brošura kod sebe.

----------


## jazzmama

:Grin:  
Čitaš mi misli   :Wink:

----------


## Riana

ja sam se jednom spremila na tu grupu za potporu dojenja, u Nedelišću, ali valjda krivo zapamtila datum, nije bilo nikoga. A prostorija u kojoj se nalaze mame s bebama i patronažna, koristi se i u druge svrhe (dom umirovljenika), uglavnom smrdjelo je po dimu od cigareta da nemreš vjerovati. Nakon 5 minuta sam se pobrala s malom doma. drugi put nisam išla. 

a kaj ne bi bilo fora da se nađemo, negdje sve skupa sa podmladkom?   :Love:

----------


## jazzmama

Dogovoreno
Čekam da mi se sveki vrati sa fizikalne, ima njezin broj, pa odmah javim šta je sr.Jasna rekla. Bilo bi super da profunkcionira :D

----------


## jazzmama

Ja sam za sve opcije! Riana gdje si u Čk?

----------


## TinnaZ

a kužiš, meni bi bilo draže da se nađemo tamo s njima, jer mi koje smo "plemenašice" sve svoje misli i znanja istresemo na formu, mailamo se i na sto raznih načina komuniciramo. Naša patronaža je dobro primijetila da bi bilo lijepo kad bismo svoje znanje i volju dijelile i među mamama koje nisu "tehnologizirane", i nemaju dostup do informacija osim onoga što im kažu i pomognu iz patronaže.

----------


## Riana

nisam u ČK, već u Nedelišću...

----------


## jazzmama

U gradu sam relativno friška,ali mi se čini da nema nepušačkih kafića.. Ima kakvih ideja?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jazzmama

Ok, može! Javim se danas nakon razgovora sa patronažnom.

----------


## Riana

i ja se pokušavam sjetiti nekog baby friendly, no smoking, itd... ali mislim da nema  :Crying or Very sad:  
morat ćemo pričekat toplije dane za terase... :D

----------


## Riana

jazzmama, koliko je beba stara?  :Love:

----------


## Adrijana

Arcus vam ima poseban dio za nepušaće.  :Smile:

----------


## jazzmama

Katjić je 16. napunila 5 mj. Sunce mamino  :Heart:  (i tatino)

----------


## jazzmama

Jedva čekamop toplije dane za druženje   :Preskace uze:

----------


## Riana

:Kiss:   curici.

ma je, ima Arcus, ali prvo moraš proći kroz dimnu zavjesu  :Sad:  , a i dima se zavuče i do tamo  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Amalthea

Mi se znamo naći u Mercatoru na katu.. ima i igraonica   :Saint:

----------


## Riana

Da, i mi smo dosta u Mercatoru (više u onom kraj policije), no i to mi je neko polovno rješenje...
baš sam zapela... 8) 

al, ok, možda bi se tamo mogle naći, svima nam je 'blizu'?  :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

ALi poslije podne jer ima nas i koji radimo. Ili vikendom.

----------


## Amalthea

> ALi poslije podne jer ima nas i koji radimo.


A ima i nas koji radimo popodne!   :Laughing:

----------


## Riana

može vikend...  :D

----------


## Poslid

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ALi poslije podne jer ima nas i koji radimo.
> 
> 
> A ima i nas koji radimo popodne!


Ali ne radiš svaki dan popodne. A ja radim svaki dan ujutro.  :Grin:

----------


## jazzmama

Ispričavam se što se nisam sinoć javila, ali sam u komatoznom stanju temperatura, kašalj..ma fuj! Katja mi ima nekakve sluzave stolice i nervozna je  :Sad:  
Pričala sam sa sr. Jasnom, ona se slaže da se svi skupa sastanemo, sutra će doći k meni, ALI još mora obavijestiti svoju glavnu sestru, pa šta će ona reći - nadam se pozitivnom ishodu  :Smile:  
Danas bila u Zg, sve je puno Rodinih plakata :D Izmamili mi suze  :Yes:

----------


## joan

poz cure,
vidim da organizirate susret, ja bih vam se rado pridružila ali ja još ne dojim niti imam ikakvog iskustva s bebama tako da.. ima li smisla da dolazim?  :? 

danas sam bila u '9 mjeseci' u varaždinu, jel koja od vas polazila njihove vježbe za disanje i pripreme za porod? kakva su iskustva? 
ja sve ozbiljnije razmisljam da idem pošto ovdje u čk-u nema ništa od tečajeva..   :Rolling Eyes:  kaže mi, pretpostavljam da patr. sestra, da nema financijskih sredstava za realizaciju tečajeva tj. plaćanje predavača.. pitam se samo zašto onda ne naprave tečaj koji se plaća, pa da ipak ima nešto.. ne mora biti besplatno..

----------


## TinnaZ

joan, naravno da ima smisla, dojenje i beby iskustvo nemaju nikakve veze s našim druženjima, niti su uvjet za bilo koju aktivnost na rodi.
Dapače, one koje nemaju bebače više ćemo iskorištavati   :Grin:

----------


## TinnaZ

gle, u čk može tata biti na porodu i bez tečaja, a ako želiš naučiti i vidjeti što se radi na tečaju dođi kod nas u vž

----------


## joan

> joan, naravno da ima smisla, dojenje i beby iskustvo nemaju nikakve veze s našim druženjima, niti su uvjet za bilo koju aktivnost na rodi.
> Dapače, one koje nemaju bebače više ćemo iskorištavati


pa dobro, ionako mogu samo opet nešto novo naučiti, jel?  :Wink:  ok, ajm in  :Smile: 




> gle, u čk može tata biti na porodu i bez tečaja, a ako želiš naučiti i vidjeti što se radi na tečaju dođi kod nas u vž


mislis, na tečaj u bolnici? mene više zanimaju osobni dojmovi priprema u "9 mjeseci".. ili si na to mislila?

----------


## TinnaZ

ne znam za 9 mjeseci, nisam bila.
Meni je bio ok tečaj u bolnici, osjetiš atmosferu i privikneš se na nju. Ne znam da li je u 9. mjeseci samo teorija (a nje i ovdje ima na pretek) ili ima što konkretno.

----------


## joan

> ne znam za 9 mjeseci, nisam bila.
> Meni je bio ok tečaj u bolnici, osjetiš atmosferu i privikneš se na nju. Ne znam da li je u 9. mjeseci samo teorija (a nje i ovdje ima na pretek) ili ima što konkretno.


e bas zato bi ja htjela cuti osobna iskustva, ali koliko sam shvatila, radi se iskljucivo o vjezbama disanja, program je stalno u tijeku i moze mu se prikljuciti bilo kad (mjesecna cijena je 250kn s mogucnoscu sudjelovanja partnera) i prvi put se kao ne plaća da vidis jel ti se svidi.. uglavnom, djeluje mi zanimljivo, jer koliko sam čula na tim bolničkim tečajevima uglavnom se radi samo na teoriji, a praktične stvari i savjeti nisu bas prisutni.. mene više zanima kako disati i opustiti se, slušati svoje tijelo, nego teorija koje ionako imam u obilju i na netu i u knjigama..
 :Smile:

----------


## Hera

Bila ja u 9 mjeseci, zadnjih par mjeseci, jučer završila..

Uglavnom, kako su meni prvi tjedni i mjeseci bili stvarno užasni i većinom sam ih provela u krevetu, ja sam se dosta zakočila, pa sam počela vježbati negdje sredinom 11. mj. 

Taj prvi dio su ti vježbe za trudnice, vodi ih jedna sjajna cura koja svaki put prilagodi intenzitet vježbi curama koje su u grupi, rade se vježbe istezanja, disanja, opuštanja i sl., uglavnom razne vježbe, ali nikakve s naprezanjem trbušnog dijela i vježbe te stvarno razgibaju, ja sam osjetila laganu promjenu već nakon prvi puta, a nakon neka 2-3 tjedna prestala je lagano sva ukočenost i skoro svi bolovi. Kasnije nisam imala problema ni s grčevima, ni s cirkulacijom, ni s naticanjem - samo mi lagano natiču prsti zadnja dva tjedna, a i to jedva primjetno. I da, svi se čude kaj još uvijek normalno hodam i ne gegam tipično trudnički (a već sam počela malo prije toga jer sam bila skroz pokočena), iako sam sad u 39. tjednu.

Cijena je 200kn za mjesec dana, možeš doći kakva dva puta da vidiš da li ti je to ok, pa onda platiš za idućih mj. dana, vježbe su 2*tjedno, uglavnom, postoje neki termini, a moguće je dogovoriti i druge ako ima zainteresiranih.

Kad se prođe 8. mjesec, onda se prestaje s tim vježbama i ide se na pripremu za porod - to je u jutarnjim satima,  vodi jedna cura koja je viši fizioterapeut ( i završila tečaj za držanje vježbi za trudnice kod one S. Šoštarić Vojvodić koja je napisala knjigu s vježbama, većina trudnica zna tu knjigu). Tu se isto rade neke vježbe istezanja, vježbe koje pojačavaju tonus mišića koji drže grudi (kao priprema za dojenje i nakon toga), vježbe za cirkulaciju, vježbe disanja, simuliranje disanja u raznim fazama poroda, vježbe opuštanja itd. Traje 3 tjedna, 2*tjedno i na kraju, ako postoji interes, 7. put se dođe s mužem ili pratnjom za porod da im ona pokaže kako mogu biti od pomoći na porodu.

Meni osobno je to dosta pomoglo, a i curama iz moje grupe, kako su same rekle, pa ti prosudi. Znači, tu se radi o vježbanju i uglavnom fizičkoj pripremi tijela, iako ovo opuštanje koje se radi svaki put na kraju, spada i dijelom u psihičku pripremu.

----------


## jazzmama

Upravo sam pričala sa sr. Jasnom. Ovakoc,u njihovoj grupi za potporu dojenju  se također nalaze u nečijoj kući ili stanu, obično dođe 5,6 mama + bebe i nije klasična priča samo o problemima dojenja, već nešto slično Forumu u malom. Sr.Jasna je rekla da bi bilo super da dođe netko od cura, ali nažalost jedna ili dvije jer je problem prostor    :/   Iduće druženje je idući mj., a javit će mi gdje i kada početkom mjeseca.
Ona je pitala za još nešto, da je prije 2-3 god bilo Rodino predavanje, netko je bio iz Zg u GK-u, bila je i jedna Čakovčanka, predstavnica za ovaj dio Hrv. sjeća se da se zove Lidija i tada je bila dana ideja za redovno nalaženje u Čakovcu. U GKu sve udruge imaju prostor i termine korištenja, pa je predložila da se pita da li nam koja od udruga može ustupiti prostor, bar 1-2 puta mjesečno, popodne ili sl. na sat,dva. Te prostorije su riješene sa županijom, a većinom su prazne. Također je predložila da pitamo glavnu u udruzi, ne znam točan naziv, za borbu protiv karcinoma dojke. Moja sveki je u udruzi koja se bavi multiplom sklerozom, pa je predložila gđu. Helenu, voditeljicu. Možda bi ju mogla kontaktirati, uglavnom nabavim broj, ali bi to trebao dogovarati netko od "starijih"    :Grin:

----------


## Riana

U tim starim GK prostorijama je i bio Rodin tečaj za dojenje pretprošle godine...

----------


## jazzmama

Da, mislim da je patronažna baš mislila na to predavanje. Što mislite o tome?

----------


## Poslid

Bila je Mala škola dojenja, a Lidija sam ja. Ja sam inače jako za to, ali je problem što Udruga nema registriranu podružnicu u Međimurju (ni Varažinu), pa možemo ići samo na dobru volju Udruga.

Taj prostor nam je "posudila" Udruga osoba s Down sindromom", jer je presjednica Sikica (ne znam dal je još). Ja sam ju jednom pitala dal nam mogu taj prostor i dalje posuditi pa je rekla da je to malo problem izvesti jer tu veliku prostoriju (predavaonu) koriste sve Udruge i teško je to jednoj Udruzi opravdati. Ali možemo opet probati.

----------


## Poslid

Inače, bile su i Amalthea i Tina i sikica, a Amlthea je voditelj SZH podružnice. Kak je baš mene zapamtila?

----------


## jazzmama

:Rolling Eyes:  nemam pojma, čak je rekla da zna otprilike i gdje živiš.
Znam kakva je to zavrzlama sa registriranjem udruge, MM je prošao kroz istu.
Da nabavim broj i od te gđe. Helene? Čisto za popričati.

----------


## Poslid

Nek prvo tvoja sveki pita čisto informativno.

Moja mama je predsjednica Udruge Zlatne ruke, ali oni nemaju termine za prepustiti nekom drugom i nisu u tim prostorijama.

----------


## jazzmama

It's a deal!   :Yes:  
E da, a za ovu grupu za potporu dojenja o kojoj sam pisala, imaš brošura ili nekakve materijale? Mislim da će jako dobro doći.

----------


## Poslid

Nemam ništ od brošura, totalno smo knap. Odnesla sam zadnje zalihe dr. Vargi.

Ali idem u subotu i nedjelju na seminar u ZG (a onda budem i malo bolje potkovana o prirodnom porodu) pa ću isprositi cure za nešto.

----------


## Poslid

A što se tiče toga da netko dođe na tu grupu. Ja sigurno ne mogu jer se (ako se dobro sjećam) održavaju prije podne.

----------


## jazzmama

Može, može  :Grin:

----------


## jazzmama

Mislim da je od 10 h ili 11h

----------


## joan

> Bila ja u 9 mjeseci, zadnjih par mjeseci, jučer završila..


*Hera*, hvala na svim informacijama i objasnjenjima!  :Wink:  najvojerojatnije cu krenuti kod njih pocetkom sedmog mjeseca trudnoce.

----------


## babylove

Bok cure, evo imam ja još nekoliko brošurica-ostale mi od druženja u VŽ-u ,pa ih mogu proslijediti onima koga zanimaju. Kaj se tiče prostora, mogu ja probati dogovoriti za prostor vrtića, to bi onda bilo popodne, pa bi i zaposlene mame mogle.

----------


## jazzmama

Dobra ideja  :Smile:  Samo da izluftaju sve viruse i bakterije koji tamo haraju, ili druženje za vikend.
Početkom mjeseca dobili smo poziv od grada za  druženje roditelja i beba rođenih od 1.8 do 31.11 u " Cipelici", bio je vikend, nažalost bili spriječeni   :Crying or Very sad:  
Babylove, ako Poslid ne nabavi ništa dogovorimo se pa ih ili ja uzmem ili tko još bude dolazio

----------


## TinnaZ

imam i ja nekaj brošurica, ako ide tko iz varaždina može uzeti od mene

----------


## Riana

kada i gdje?

----------


## TinnaZ

kad ideš za vž, javi mi se, imaš mail ne znam da li imaš i mobitel

----------


## Poslid

> Dobra ideja  Samo da izluftaju sve viruse i bakterije koji tamo haraju, ili druženje za vikend.
> Početkom mjeseca dobili smo poziv od grada za  druženje roditelja i beba rođenih od 1.8 do 31.11 u " Cipelici", bio je vikend, nažalost bili spriječeni   
> Babylove, ako Poslid ne nabavi ništa dogovorimo se pa ih ili ja uzmem ili tko još bude dolazio


Bila sam ja, ništa isi propustila. Bio neki mali program i djelili su se neki paketi sa spornim materijalima (prosljedila sam Rodinom monitoringu pa će reagirati)

----------


## Poslid

E da, još jedna OBAVIJEST!

Od nedavno je voditeljica podružnice sjeverozapadne Hrvatske *Hildegard*, pa se za učlanjenje i ostala pitanja možete javiti njoj.

----------


## jazzmama

Da sam bar ranije pročitala. Već se 2 tj. pokušavam učlaniti, poslala sam pristupnicu, ali je negdje zapelo, pa sam kontaktirala ivaricu da riješimo to.
Pitanje: kako da napišem ovaj tekst ispod u prozoru gdje se dopisujemo?

----------


## Poslid

Ivarica je trenutno na putu, pa ti se zato ne javlja. Dobit ćeš mail kad se vrati.

Nisam razumjela tvoje pitanje.

Ako misliš na ovo gdje ja imam upisanu djecu, to ti je potpis. Promjeniš ga u profilu.

----------


## jazzmama

Na to sam mislila, thanx   :Grin:

----------


## jazzmama

Imala sam isključeno - uvijek dodaj potpis

----------


## principessa

koja je ovo vesela družina! stvarno je ovo već impozantno jato na sjeveru!   :Love:  

ja ću isto jednom imati pomladak pa ću doći na susret.....  :Heart:

----------


## Poslid

a tko kaže da ne možeš bez podmlatka.

----------


## Riana

znači da sumiramo s tim nalaženjam.
ovaj vikend, dakle, ništa? 
ni kava u mercatoru (trgač)?

----------


## principessa

*poslid* ma ako se dogovorite za kavu svakako ću virnuti, ali nekako mislim da bih ja bila jedina bez djece, a s tako velikom željom da pucam, pa da vas ne zadavim bezveze....  :Kiss:

----------


## TinnaZ

dam ti ja svoje jedan vikend da se malo ispucaš   :Grin:

----------


## babylove

Za sve koje smo u blizini mogle bi se probno naći u Mercatoru. Gore je koliko-toliko o.k. prostor, pa da se malo vidimo i upoznamo. Možda slijedeća subota (3. 3.) popodne ..Valjda nas ne bi izbacili  :/   :Laughing:

----------


## TinnaZ

Poslid nam je sutra, zajedno sa nekolicinom naših dragih primalja iz vž - ovdje (naravno da i Erika ide kao prva među njima, ako se tko pita):

http://udrugaprimalja.hr/novosti_detaljnije.aspx?ID=26

Inače za one koji ne prate, ovo pročitati mene jako veseli a vjerujem i sve ostale:

Skrb tijekom normalnog porođaja - praktični vodič

----------


## Riana

okvirno za slijedeću subotu...  :Smile:

----------


## jazzmama

Nemojte se ljutiti za glupa pitanja - MM kaže da sam svladala sve trgovine u Čk - ali ne znam da li mislite na Mercator kraj policije ili onaj u Vž?  :Grin: 
Rado bi došla :Smile:

----------


## principessa

*jazzmama* to je onaj mercator gdje je bio trgohit, sada je to mercator, na katu je kafić i igraonica...
tamo sam s frendicom i njenim klincem svaku subotu na kavu, ali iduću vam se ne mogu pridružiti, iako bih se ja ubacila, jer sam na putu od čet. do nedjelje....nadam se da ćete uživati i da će to biti samo prva u nizu kavica!

----------


## Hera

Ja bih rado s vama na kavu, ali to će nažalost pričekati neke ljepše dane, kad vam vjerojatno to bude već tradicija. 

Trenutno sam odustala od vožnje, osim na stvarno kratke relacije (primjetila sam da mi se dosta smanjila koncentracija i da sam sve manje oprezna), a i ne mogu se baš pohvaliti da pucam od snage. A kako stvari stoje, tko zna gdje bih ja mogla biti u subotu (termin je 6.3.).

U svakom slučaju, želim vam lijepo druženje i nadam se da ćete ga nastaviti i dalje redovno, tako da vam se jednom samo prikrpam, kad mi to bude moguće.  :Love:

----------


## TinnaZ

termin je 6.3. !  :D    :Kiss:  , javi nam se kako je prošlo (nadam se da se i osoblje počelo predstavljati). . .
Taman će ti 4 primalje proći seminar A. Robertson koji završava danas, možda te koja od njih zapadne (vjerojatno će se osjetiti razlika).

----------


## Hera

Joj, nadam se da bude tako, stvarno bih htjela izbjeći da se od prvog trena moram prepirat s nekim oko toga kaj hoću. 

Još mi sestra na ctg-u veli da nas ima užasno puno sad s terminom početkom 3. mj., da ima dana kad ne stigne od jutra do popodne napraviti svima dovoljno dugi ctg,.. već si zamišljam onu njihovu nervoze ako sam te "sreće" da me zapadne porod na dan kaj je gužva i oni bi žurili, a ja ne, pa se moram svađati još u tim trenucima...nadam se da ću ipak to uspjeti izbjeći...naravno da ću se javiti.

Baš je super kak je ovaj topić oživio u zadnje vrijeme. :D

----------


## Poslid

Cure, ako želite zaista prirodni nemedikalizirani porod, ja vam zaista preporučam da idete na porod u Varaždin. Za cure izvan Varaždina postoji jedan uvjet, a to je da moraju obavezno proći Varaždinski tečaj.

Ako koga zanima, javit ću vam na pp koje primalje da potražite, ne znam da li ih smijem spominjati ovako javno.

----------


## TinnaZ

pa Eriku stalno spominjemo javno, u najboljem mogućem kontekstu jer to i zaslužuje, da bar ima još koja primalja kao ona, ne samo da bih ih spominjala i plakate bi polijepila   :Smile:

----------


## Hera

*Poslid*, ja se javila na pp.

Slažem se, prije koji tjedan sam čitala nešto na temu pohvalimo doktore i primalje (ako se ne varam, TinnaZ je otvorila temu, sorry ako sam krivo zapamtila), ali osim dr. Jukića i sestre Erika, tada nisam pročitala puno o drugim primaljama, a vjerojatno ih ima još koje zaslužuju pohvalu - nadam se da ću i ja skoro dodati koje ime na listu.   :Smile:

----------


## jazzmama

Hera*, držim ti fige i mislim da je prirodni porod najbolji (uslučaju normalne trudnoće), i za bebu - to naglašavam i za tebe. Znam da je malo offtopic, ali mi pričamo o svačemu. Razmišljajući o porodu - u Vk ili u Čk, izabrala sam Čk jer je MM počeo ovdje raditi i bili smo na pola seljenja iz Slavonije. Nikoga nisam znala ovdje, niti kako je. Jako sam se iznenadila kako su me unatoč mom filozofiranju - joj boli, pa šta da poduzmem u vezi toga, epiduralna ili.. -  doktorica, kroz trudnoću, a zatim babice i doktorica u rađaonici vodile sigurnim rukama kroz porod. Nisam imala pojma da imaju loptu - ponudile su mi je, pa sam hopsala po njoj. Sve ostalo bile smo majka priroda, Katja i ja. 
 Katja i ja ti šaljemo puse hrabrilice 


 *

----------


## jazzmama

joj ispričavam se krivo sam stisnula bold!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## Poslid

Ja bih svima koji su informirani i žele prirodni porod preporučila da idu u Varaždin. U Čakovcu je još prevelik otpor i smatraju da porod treba voditi.

Otvorit ću novi topik sa savjetima.

----------


## jazzmama

Trebalo bi ovu edukaciju o prirodnom porodu provesti i ovdje. Stare doktore sa 30tak godina staža teže je naučiti na nešto novo, pa se od njih tako šta ni ne može očekivati, svaka čast iznimkama; dok su mlađi puno ambiciozniji i voljni učiti. Ista stvar sa primaljama.

----------


## TinnaZ

Idemo na ovaj topic koji je Poslid otvorila:

Kako u hr bolnici okrenuti vodu na svoj mlin

----------


## jazzmama

Za nekih 2 tj. počinjemo s dohranom, gdje kupujete voće i povrće, a da je zdravo, organsko?

----------


## Poslid

> Trebalo bi ovu edukaciju o prirodnom porodu provesti i ovdje. Stare doktore sa 30tak godina staža teže je naučiti na nešto novo, pa se od njih tako šta ni ne može očekivati, svaka čast iznimkama; dok su mlađi puno ambiciozniji i voljni učiti. Ista stvar sa primaljama.


Upravo se na tome radi  :Smile:

----------


## jazzmama

:Kiss:

----------


## Riana

> Za nekih 2 tj. počinjemo s dohranom, gdje kupujete voće i povrće, a da je zdravo, organsko?



dobro pitanje...
jabuke smo kupili od rodbine, tu i tamo koji sanduk. na placu ne volim kupovati jer je sve vagano po prilici a i nije neki organski uzgoj. teško ih je provjeriti. a ono u dućanima... :/ 
kad smo mi krenuli s dohranom taman je počelo ljeto i bilo je svega kod nas na vrtu.

u biti sad kupujem u dućanu, obično u mercatoru, mada on nema baš jeftino voće i povrće...

----------


## jazzmama

Izgleda da ćemo i mi morati čekati da sveki zasadi svoj vrt  :Smile:  
Krećemo sa povrćem.

----------


## Hera

I, je pala kakva kava za vikend?..

----------


## Riana

Mislim da ne? Ili?

----------


## inamar

> Za nekih 2 tj. počinjemo s dohranom, gdje kupujete voće i povrće, a da je zdravo, organsko?


U Čakovcu se može nabaviti organski uzgojeno povrće i voće. Ima ljudi koji se bave bio-dinamičkom proizvodnjom, mi smo od njih nabavljali. Najpoznatija je Bernarda Orehovec. (Sad na poslu nemam njezin broj, ali mogu ti ga poslije poslati) Najbolje ti je da je nazoveš.
Mi smo najviše kupovali od čovjeka iz Kuršanca, to nam je bilo najbliže. Do prije nekih 6mj mjeseci jeli smo isljučivo organsko, sad u zadnje vrijeme zgriješimo, kupimo na placu ili dućanu.
Organske žitarice, pahuljice .... možeš kupiti u dućanu zdrave hrane Makrovita.
Preporučujem ti i knjigu Jadranke Boban Peić Prirodno i zdravo za bebe i djecu

----------


## TinnaZ

BERNARDIN VRT (Međimurski vrt Čakovec)	www.biovrt.hr	Bernarda	Orehovec	040 / 384052		bernarda.orehovec@ck.t-com.hr

----------


## inamar

> BERNARDIN VRT (Međimurski vrt Čakovec) www.biovrt.hr Bernarda Orehovec 040 / 384052 bernarda.orehovec@ck.t-com.hr


Brza si!!

----------


## jazzmama

Cure   :Kiss:   i thanx!
Imate pozdrav od Vk forumašica!

----------

Sram me bilo, još se nisam oglasila pri susjedama...Svima lijep pozdrav iz Svetog Križa!

----------


## TinnaZ

haj   :Bye:

----------


## jazzmama

Dobro došla  :D

----------


## Riana

:D 
ima nas još....

----------


## Amalthea

Riana, novi avatar?

No, susjedo - kad ćemo upoznati našu dječicu?   :Wink:

----------


## Riana

već bi bilo vrijeme....
reci kad i gdje...

----------


## Amalthea

subota, popodne. my place. mob dobiješ na pp.   :Love:

----------


## TinnaZ

subotu imam goste, ja ne mogu, ali vi se zato podružite   :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## Amalthea

> subotu imam goste, ja ne mogu, ali vi se zato podružite


a i ti si mi doselila u susjedstvo?   :Grin:  

pitala sam Rianu   :Wink:

----------


## TinnaZ

> I, je pala kakva kava za vikend?..


 ja sam na ovom postu još, nije mi mozak odradio do zadnjeg posta   :Embarassed:

----------


## Amalthea

> Hera prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I, je pala kakva kava za vikend?..
> 
> 
>  ja sam na ovom postu još, nije mi mozak odradio do zadnjeg posta


  :Taps:

----------


## Riana

Amalthea, sejvala sam si tvoj mob pa se javim...
 :D

----------


## brigita2

> I, je pala kakva kava za vikend?..


Jesi li ti još u jednom komadu ili je ribica stigla?

----------


## Amalthea

> Amalthea, sejvala sam si tvoj mob pa se javim...
>  :D


  :Joggler:   :Preskace uze:

----------


## Hera

> Hera prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I, je pala kakva kava za vikend?..
> 
> 
> Jesi li ti još u jednom komadu ili je ribica stigla?


Ribica i dalje pluta u svom bazenu, očito joj je dobro tako. Hodočastila sam opet danas u bolnicu, i kaže dr. D. da je očito termin kriv (a i ja tvrdim da je realno negdje 10./11. po ovulaciji, a ne 6.), da ja nisam još došla do termina, nema trudova, zatvorena...pa nek dođem idući tjedan opet, "ako se u međuvremenu ne promijeni situacija".

Ako se promijeni, pošaljem ti sms. 

A ja sam totalno luda, kak sam si umislila da termin može biti tek za vikend, uopće ni ne razmišljam da bi moglo npr. sutra (kao da je to daleko od vikenda), tako da sam si isplanirala što još želim pročitati prije toga, koliko križaljki riješiti, a nešto su me i cure s posla napale ovaj tjedan, pa im svako malo nešto pomažem, ništa strašno, ali mi je smiješno, radim više nego proteklih tjedana...prema tome, prije subote ništa!  :Grin:

----------


## jazzmama

Hera, dok čitam tvoje postove, kao da vodim isti danas razgovor sa prijateljicom   :Grin:  
Unazad 2 dana ima trudiće, danas je bila kod dr. zatvorena je i odbila je "možemo mi to dovršiti i danas!"
Rekla je da je psihički spremna za vikend. Nešto su zbrkali sa terminom pa je danas 37+5 ili 39+5. 
Unazad 3 mjeseca su opremali kuću i selili se, pa je rekla kada se dosele  treba 2 -3 dana da se odmori za porod i to je taman to   :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

*Drage trudnice iz VŽ i ČK*, u tijeku je inicijativa za organizaciju kavice, negdje drugi tjedan! Ako ima zainteresiranih, javite se ovdje ili meni na pp. Za sad smo samo tri, ali nadamo se većem broju. Pridružite nam se!   :Love:

----------


## TinnaZ

uvjetno se prijavljujem, i nadam se da će me netko dočekati na rotoru ili kod MTČ-a, nemam pojma gdje je to gdje ste se dogovorile

----------


## TinnaZ

*trudnice*, onda se odjavljujem  :?  mislim da nisam trudna

----------


## Elinor

> *trudnice*, onda se odjavljujem  :?  mislim da nisam trudna


Bilo bi lijepo da ipak jesi!!!  Nismo još točno dogovorile ni mjesto ni vrijeme; moguće u Vž ali tad te može neko pokupiti jer nas smo dvije iz ČK (Joan i ja). Vrijeme  - negdje drugi tjedan, kad bude sunčano i kad većini cura paše. Ovdje ću pustiti obavijest.   :Love:

----------


## Elinor

Čekaj, nešto sam krivo skužila. Mislila sam da ti misliš da si trudna, a onda si kao skužila da nisi  :Laughing:  Ali sad mi je sve jasno. Pa možeš nam se pridružiti i ako nisi trudna, a možda i zatrudniš do idućeg tjedna :D 
Sad sam svašta nadrobila, pripiši to hormonima!   :Heart:

----------


## Hera

Jesam li možda to ja još uvijek u broju tri, s obzirom na neuspješni pokušaj dogovora od neki dan?

Mislim da me idući tjedan netko komotno može zamijeniti. Iako za sada nema još naznaka da se nešto dešava, obećala sam MM-uu da neću više skitati ovih dana (iako imam volje više nego prošlih mjeseci), da se slučajno ne desi nešto tipa pucanje vodenjaka negdje na kavi ili tako nešto. Doduše, mislim da mene to ne bi toliko uznemirilo kao njega, ali ipak...  :Laughing:  kad sam mu već obećala...ja ću onda na onu proljetnu kavu s kolicima, o kojoj smo pričale.

----------


## ivančica15

i ja sam isto iz Varaždina ali tek sad sam  skužila da se tu mogu javiti  :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

> i ja sam isto iz Varaždina ali tek sad sam  skužila da se tu mogu javiti


Jeeee, ima nas: Hera, Joan, Mo, Ivančica15 i moja malenkost  :D 

*Hera*, ako budeš u rodilištu na dan kave, dođemo te posjetiti!!!
Za ovaj tjedan najavljuju lijepo vrijeme. Joan je predložila četvrtak za kavu, meni paše, kako je sa vama? Točan sat i mjesto nismo definirali, pa možete i to predložiti. Npr. Varaždin-Mea Culpa?

----------


## albaalba

1 Adrijana (Čakovec) R 
2 Amalthea (Čakovec) R 
3 babyiris (Međimurje) R 
4 babylove (Čakovec) R 
5 hildegard (Varaždin) R 
6 kraljica85 (Varaždin) R 
7 mamika (Varaždin) R 
8 martinaP (Varaždin) R 
9 Oka (Varaždin) R 
10 Poslid (Čakovec) R 
11 sikica (Čakovec) R 
12 Tamchi (Varaždin) R 
13 TinnaZ (Varaždin) R 
14 brigita2 (Varaždin) ČF 
15 bruni (Varaždin) ČF 
16 davinci (Čakovec) ČF 
17 desiree (Varaždin) ČF 
18 ela21 (Čakovec) ČF 
19 Hera (Varaždin) ČF 
20 Idugandz (Varaždin) ČF 
21 inamar(Varaždin) ČF 
22 joan (Čakovec) ČF 
23 kukica (Varaždin) ČF 
24 linda_p (Varaždin) ČF 
25 Lorami (Varaždin) ČF 
26 Lotos (Zagorje) ČF 
27 mama27 (Varaždin) ČF 
28 mamaineven (V.Trgovišće) ČF 
29 mamamišić (Varaždin) ČF 
30 Nova trudnica (Čakovec) ČF 
31 principessa (Međimurje) ČF 
32 Riana (Čakovec) ČF 
33 s3ja (Varaždin) ČF 
34 samba (Zagorje) ČF 
35 škorpion (prelog) ČF 
36 vimmerby (Varaždin) ČF 
37 Wera (Varaždin) ČF 
38. albaalba (Pregrada) ČF

----------


## joan

> Jeeee, ima nas: Hera, Joan, Mo, Ivančica15 i moja malenkost  :D 
> 
> *Hera*, ako budeš u rodilištu na dan kave, dođemo te posjetiti!!!
> Za ovaj tjedan najavljuju lijepo vrijeme. Joan je predložila četvrtak za kavu, meni paše, kako je sa vama? Točan sat i mjesto nismo definirali, pa možete i to predložiti. Npr. Varaždin-Mea Culpa?


cao cure,
ajd dopisite kome odgovara u cetvrtak, u 13h, mea culpa: joan,...?

----------


## joan

htjela bi jos samo dodati da se poziv, naravno, odnosi na *SVE* (ne samo trenutne trudnice) tako da, bilo tko tko je slobodan i voljan, naravno, da je i vise nego dobrodosao, a posebno cure koje imaju iskustva, od kojih mi kao buduce mame imamo jos kako puno toga za nauciti  :Smile: 
ako nekome odgovara neki drugi termin ili lokacija, neka napise pa se onda dopisemo kako koja moze  :Smile:

----------


## Riana

Uživajte cure.  :D 
ja radim...

----------


## martinaP

Što je/gdje je Mea culpa?

----------


## MejaiJan

1 Adrijana (Čakovec) R 
2 Amalthea (Čakovec) R 
3 babyiris (Međimurje) R 
4 babylove (Čakovec) R 
5 hildegard (Varaždin) R 
6 kraljica85 (Varaždin) R 
7 mamika (Varaždin) R 
8 martinaP (Varaždin) R 
9 Oka (Varaždin) R 
10 Poslid (Čakovec) R 
11 sikica (Čakovec) R 
12 Tamchi (Varaždin) R 
13 TinnaZ (Varaždin) R 
14 brigita2 (Varaždin) ČF 
15 bruni (Varaždin) ČF 
16 davinci (Čakovec) ČF 
17 desiree (Varaždin) ČF 
18 ela21 (Čakovec) ČF 
19 Hera (Varaždin) ČF 
20 Idugandz (Varaždin) ČF 
21 inamar(Varaždin) ČF 
22 joan (Čakovec) ČF 
23 kukica (Varaždin) ČF 
24 linda_p (Varaždin) ČF 
25 Lorami (Varaždin) ČF 
26 Lotos (Zagorje) ČF 
27 mama27 (Varaždin) ČF 
28 mamaineven (V.Trgovišće) ČF 
29 mamamišić (Varaždin) ČF 
30 Nova trudnica (Čakovec) ČF 
31 principessa (Međimurje) ČF 
32 Riana (Čakovec) ČF 
33 s3ja (Varaždin) ČF 
34 samba (Zagorje) ČF 
35 škorpion (prelog) ČF 
36 vimmerby (Varaždin) ČF 
37 Wera (Varaždin) ČF 
38. albaalba (Pregrada) ČF
39.MejaiJan(Čakovec) ČF

----------


## hildegard

Mislim da Weru možemo brisati, ona je sad Bjelovarčanka

----------


## Elinor

> Što je/gdje je Mea culpa?


Mea culpa je kafić u VŽ, bivši Carpe Diem, pored Amadeusa u starom gradu.
*Hildegard* dolaziš, pa da se dogovorimo i za uloške? Već mjesec dana ti pokušavam poslat mail, ali šta ćeš, lijenost!
*Joan*, može, četvrtak u 13h, idemo skupa?
*Mo*, pratiš nas?
*Ivančica15, Tinna, dođete i vi?

Jel netko zna da li je* Hera* rodila?*

----------


## Elinor

> cao cure,
> ajd dopisite kome odgovara u cetvrtak, u 13h, mea culpa: joan,...?


*Četvrtak u 13h, Mea Culpa: Joan, Elinor...*

----------


## Hera

> *Hera*, ako budeš u rodilištu na dan kave, dođemo te posjetiti!!!
> 
> Jel netko zna da li je Hera rodila?


Hera još nije rodila, a ka' će, ne znamo. (znaš onu, "Djenka još nije...")..ali bi moglo taman oko kave..  :Grin:  

Plodna voda mliječna "lagano i još sve puno sluzi, nezrelo za porod još barem nekoliko dana", a kaže dr. K. kad sam došla po uputnicu (opet!) za četvrtak za novi ctg i pregled, a zašto su onda dva plusa kraj mliječne plodne vode i kako ona to zna da neće još danima  :? , može krenut danas, isto kao i za dva dana....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Elinor

> Plodna voda mliječna "lagano i još sve puno sluzi, nezrelo za porod još barem nekoliko dana", a kaže dr. K. kad sam došla po uputnicu (opet!) za četvrtak za novi ctg i pregled, a zašto su onda dva plusa kraj mliječne plodne vode i kako ona to zna da neće još danima  :? , može krenut danas, isto kao i za dva dana....


Lijepo su ti to sve "namljeli" tak da znaš manje nego prije. A kaj ti se termin prema ZM i UZV poklapa? Možda ti je bebica malko mlađa nego ste izračunali. A da ti svratiš na kavu u četvrtak? Znaš Murphyev zakon: ako si nešto isplaniraš, sigurno ćeš završiti u rodilištu! U svakom slučaju, nemoj nas dugo ostavljati u neizvjesnosti! Velika   :Kiss:  pusa tebi i bebici i drž'te se!

----------


## TinnaZ

prestala sam dobivati obavijesti o postovima, sad sam skužila da ih ima i poslije moga zadnjeg ...
Dakle četvrtak 13h, pokušati ću doći.

----------


## kraljica85

I'm back!

konačno opet imam internet i hrpetinu toga za poloviti... 
ali eto da znate...  8)

u četvrtak ćemo rado doći, svo troje. valjda će nas vrijeme poslužiti!

----------


## martinaP

> martinaP prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Što je/gdje je Mea culpa?
> 
> 
> Mea culpa je kafić u VŽ, bivši Carpe Diem, pored Amadeusa u starom gradu.


Hvala, znam di je to.

Je li to za sjesti unutra ili van? Pitam zbog dima.

----------


## Elinor

> Je li to za sjesti unutra ili van? Pitam zbog dima.


Ima i unutra i vani. A možemo se naći i ispred pa se lako preselimo nekam na Korzo ili neku drugu terasu. Sve su mogućnosti otvorene.

----------


## joan

ok, znaci:

četvrtak, vž, mea culpa, 13h: joan, Elinor, kraljica85... 

Hera, hoces doci ako budes 2 u 1?  :Smile:

----------


## hildegard

Ako bude sve ok i ja dođem  :D .
Reci te mi dal ima netko želju kupiti rodin kalendar (15 kn) pa da donesem?

----------


## joan

> Ako bude sve ok i ja dođem  :D .
> Reci te mi dal ima netko želju kupiti rodin kalendar (15 kn) pa da donesem?


da, ja hocu!  :D  :D meni uzmi dva!   :Grin:  

četvrtak, vž, mea culpa, 13h: *joan, Elinor, kraljica85, hildegard,..*

*martinaP*, jel dolazis i ti?  :Smile:

----------


## hildegard

dogovoreno   :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

> ok, znaci:
> 
> četvrtak, vž, mea culpa, 13h: joan, Elinor, kraljica85... 
> 
> Hera, hoces doci ako budes 2 u 1?



Ja radim...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Elinor

> Ako bude sve ok i ja dođem  :D .
> Reci te mi dal ima netko želju kupiti rodin kalendar (15 kn) pa da donesem?


Uzmi još, i ja bi! I brošuru o dojenju, ako slučajno imaš!

----------


## hildegard

imam svega i kalendara i brošura.

Amalthea nisam se ništa usudila pitati   :Sad:

----------


## Elinor

U igri za kavu je i *Ivančica15*, još nije 100% sigurna ali nadajmo se da će uspjeti :D

----------


## martinaP

Ako ne iskrsne nešto nepredviđeno, dolazimo i mi  :D .

----------


## joan

*Amalthea*, bas steta, no bit ce jos kavica, dolazi nam proljece pa ce biti prilika  :Wink: 

četvrtak, vž, mea culpa, 13h: *joan, Elinor, kraljica85, hildegard, martinaP, Ivancica15(?)* ...

----------


## TinnaZ

> Dakle četvrtak 13h, pokušati ću doći.

----------


## Elinor

Dakle: četvrtak, vž, mea culpa, 13h: *joan, Elinor, kraljica85, hildegard, martinaP, Ivančica15(?), TinnaZ...*

----------


## Hera

Ne vjerujem da ću doći, ujutro imam opet ctg+pregled, pa vjerujem da će me to izmučit, kao i obično, dođem rano da budem rano i gotova, ne isplati mi se riskirat kasnije, jer nikad ne znam kad bih mogla biti gotova...a kad jednom odem doma, sigurno se neću vraćat u Vž.

I to sve naravno ako bude 2u1, ne 1+1..

Sad si hildegard sigurno misli, hvala bogu da sam se riješila onih kalendara...  :Grin:

----------


## hildegard

> Sad si hildegard sigurno misli, hvala bogu da sam se riješila onih kalendara...


  :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

> Ne vjerujem da ću doći


Šteta, bilo bi lijepo imati jednu takvu veeeeeeeliku okruglicu u društvu!

----------


## hildegard

a zašto sam ja nosila sa sobom fotić? Tek toliko da mi ruksak bude teži   :Teletubbies:  ?

Bilo je lijepo vidjeti vas

----------


## Mukica

zakljucavam

nastavak je na 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=39608&start=0

----------

